# Demi & Codie at the Hydrotherapy Pool



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute, they look like they are enjoying it. that doesn't look like the same dog as your avatar.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Demi the Bullmastiff is not very keen, but it helps her back and arthritis. She had never swam before hydro. Codie the collie would swim all day if he could.
Mavrik is the dog in the avatar. We sadly lost him in May this year to bone cancer. A very special boy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I too swim my female at a therapy pool, and what is funny is that the owner/therapist of it also shows and breeds Bullmastiff's, they swim everyday.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They both look very comfortable in the pool.
I am glad that it is helping Demi's back and arthritis.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Marlo my Bullmastiff, doesn't like to swim either, she will get into the water and get all wet head and all but never get in deep. Richter is another story he just loves it.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Demi loves playing in the sea, and she'll now go in pretty deep, but not enough for a swim yet. I'm lucky to work at the pool and can get the dogs in whenever I like.
Mav, our lovely Bullmastiff we lost to bone cancer in May this year started swimming when he got his right hind leg off. He always loved the sea, but had never swam before. My hubby took him in the sea and encouraged him out with him. We didn't expect him to swim, he just did it. We've got it on video I think. Dogs are so amazing.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tracy said:


> Demi loves playing in the sea, and she'll now go in pretty deep, but not enough for a swim yet. I'm lucky to work at the pool and can get the dogs in whenever I like.
> Mav, our lovely Bullmastiff we lost to bone cancer in May this year started swimming when he got his right hind leg off. He always loved the sea, but had never swam before. My hubby took him in the sea and encouraged him out with him. We didn't expect him to swim, he just did it. We've got it on video I think. Dogs are so amazing.


Bullmastiffs are known to sink because of their size, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

So true Whiteleo. We were amazed he did it. Our Ridgeback Tyler used to swim when he was younger too. He didn't really like it, just tolerated it. He liked the massage at the end though. 
Does your girl enjoy it?


----------

